# help plz



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

ok guys me and my buddy are going to my great granparents farm down by conde at the edge of the crocker hills. we are gonna make a stop in my pasture for coyotes. im going to have both an 30-06 with 125 gr fmj's and i will have my .243 with 100gr balistic silver tips. my buddy is gonna have his 6mm with 100 gr. not sure type. we will have his e-caller and his hand held cass creek caller. the place i see them all the time is accross the pasture goin to there den's....i was wondering if u guys could give any advice or tell me if im forgetting anything.


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

shoot straight. 

j/k, good luck though.


----------



## cobainrockr (Dec 23, 2004)

Make sure you know which way the wind is blowing and watch downwind because sometimes they will go downwind, get a wiff of ya and run away. Good Luck

oh and make sure you have good a cover scent


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

thanks.....


----------



## cobainrockr (Dec 23, 2004)

yep


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Make sure you get in undetected before you start calling! stay on stand at least 25 minutes and shoot straight!


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

hey guys ill be goin out in about an hour its sunnier than crap out and its about 20 degree's.....ill let u know how we do.


----------



## cobainrockr (Dec 23, 2004)

good luck!


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

well guys no luck.......the only thing we saw were couple deer and a jackrabbit....were gonna go out again soon before the geese are here and were gonna talk to some of the ppl around us for permision so we can get into the hills a lil farther.


----------

